# Blau



## Limnos (30. März 2015)

Frühling läßt dein Blaues Band wieder flattern durch die Lüfte...


----------



## maarkus (30. März 2015)

Danke für die Erinnerung an meinen Deutsch LK 

Jede Stunde gabs damals ein Gedicht aus einem Band zum Thema blau...


----------

